# Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 10, 2019)

Hey guys!
This giveaway is ended now, thanks for all your participating!!
Our lucky friend is @*JckDanls 07 *Congradulations!!
Please PM me to get your prize.

*We also support 30% off discount code： AUM3OPU7 for friends, will SAVE $25.5!*
Amazon link：https://amzn.to/2NYg0mM
*KEY feature*：
1.Wifi Connectivity
2.Easy to read & use screen
3. Precision Temperature and Timer
4.Phone App that provides recipes and allows you to monitor or modify your cook，both support Android and IOS！

Pls help us share this great message to your friends~Thanks a lot!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
*Rules: *
Reply this post，you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on 13th sep randomly.

*KEY feature*：
1.Wifi Connectivity
2.Easy to read & use screen
3. Precision Temperature and Timer
4.Phone App that provides recipes and allows you to monitor or modify your cook，both support Android and IOS！

*We also support 30% off discount code： AUM3OPU7 for friends who can’t wait, will SAVE $25.5! *
Amazon link：https://amzn.to/2NYg0mM
*








Sincerely looking forward to your participating!*


----------



## unclejhim (Sep 10, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
> *Rules: *
> Reply this post，you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on 13th sep randomly.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Been wanting to try this Sous Vide Voodoo.


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice giveaway, in please and thank you.


----------



## JJS (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m in, would love to try one


----------



## bradger (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in, been curious about this method.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 10, 2019)

Would love to be included. Thanks.


----------



## KC_Smoker (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in.  I would love to have one.


----------



## siege (Sep 10, 2019)

Count me in, thanks for doing this. Great way to get interest in a product going.


----------



## tropics (Sep 10, 2019)

I never win anything but I keep trying.
Thank You
Richie


----------



## Braz (Sep 10, 2019)

Reply in.


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 10, 2019)

Would love one of these! Count me in... Thank You!


----------



## knifebld (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in too! Love sous vide!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity. Been wanting one of these!


----------



## kruizer (Sep 10, 2019)

Include me in as well.


----------



## checkdude (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in also. Would love to try it!


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## jpr2003 (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in and thanks


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 10, 2019)

Been wanting to try one of these. Im in!


----------



## Mizzou_Bill (Sep 10, 2019)

Would love to try this.  Been interested for a while now.


----------



## CigarLlama (Sep 10, 2019)

I've been hearing a lot about the Sous Vide. Looking forward to trying one out soon.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 10, 2019)

Very nice offering Inkbird, I would like to give it a try.


----------



## DrewJ (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2019)

I would like to enter this drawing as well. Thank you!


----------



## mosparky (Sep 10, 2019)

I'll Give it a shot, sign me up !


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 10, 2019)

i'm in, thanks for the chance.


----------



## andrew741 (Sep 10, 2019)

Sign me up too please


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2019)

Guess this signs me up ???


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2019)

Sign me up please.  Thanks for all the giveaways you do.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 10, 2019)

Well hello inkbird! Thanks again for doing this. Count me in!


----------



## udaman (Sep 12, 2019)

i would love to try this. i'm in 
Thx


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Sep 12, 2019)

Sign me up!


----------



## mike243 (Sep 12, 2019)

put me in there ,I'm sure its a great product


----------



## kelbro (Sep 12, 2019)

Should be good if it's Inkbird! I'm in.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2019)

Count me in too, thanks.


----------



## bassman (Sep 12, 2019)

Count me in!  I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Andyroo (Sep 12, 2019)

I already have the Inkbird Sous vide and love it, but please enter me in this draw, and if I win I will give it away.

Thanks


----------



## S-met (Sep 12, 2019)

Sign me up. Id love to give it a head-to-head review against my anova sous vide. Wanting a second anyway.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 13, 2019)

Count me in, and thanks!!


----------



## Bellies'N'Beer (Sep 13, 2019)

I would like to try this out. Been wanting one for a while, Just haven't bitten the bullet yet.


----------



## justplainbob (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, thanks.


----------



## solman (Sep 13, 2019)

Count me in.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2019)

Reply...if it's not too late.


----------



## slysmoke (Sep 13, 2019)

Count me in please


----------



## bradger (Sep 13, 2019)

Lets all agree that who ever wins! posts!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 13, 2019)

i am all over this................


----------



## BB-que (Sep 13, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
> *Rules: *
> Reply this post，you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on 13th sep randomly.
> 
> ...


Love me some InkBird


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 13, 2019)

count me in!!!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 13, 2019)

Congrats 

 JckDanls 07
!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Congrats
> 
> JckDanls 07
> !


Yes indeed!!! Congrats!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Congrats
> 
> JckDanls 07
> !



UMMMM..  I'm confused ... I've not seen or heard anything of me winning...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> UMMMM..  I'm confused ... I've not seen or heard anything of me winning...



Look at the first post


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 13, 2019)

ooops..  I see it now on the OP ...  

HOT DAMNNNNNNNN...  That is so cool...  I really appreciate it...  I will take it with me to the S. Fl. Gathering so all those attending can check it out...  This site is so awesome... 

Guess I will be getting into SV now... hmmmmm...  let's see...  what will be first ...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 13, 2019)

Congrats 

 JckDanls 07


----------



## forktender (Sep 14, 2019)

Damn, I miss it again.
So far everything I've bought from InkBird has held up and performed just as well as or better than the expensive over priced brands.


----------



## Danno44 (Sep 15, 2019)

Congrats 

 JckDanls 07
!


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 16, 2019)

You tried it out yet? Any reviews on your prize yet 

 JckDanls 07
 ?

These look the goods.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks everybody for the congrats...  I've not received it yet...


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 16, 2019)

Congrats 

 JckDanls 07
!


----------



## bradger (Sep 16, 2019)

congrats jckdanls 07,  we need picks when you use it.


----------



## forktender (Sep 18, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks everybody for the congrats...  I've not received it yet...


Congrats, you lucky *******.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 25, 2019)

OK..  so life has gotten in the way and just now getting back to this..  I received the Sous Vide by USPS...  package was in good shape..  it was well packed and had no damage ... I briefly took it out of the box and looked it over ... It's a pretty sleek design .. Now all's I need to do is figure out how to use it and what to cook first .. Dunno when ether one of those is gonna happen ...

Let me ask...  Does it hurt the unit to play around with it out of the water...  kinda like a water heater..  don't want to run it without water in it as it will burn up the heat element...  same hold true for the sous vide ??


----------



## S-met (Sep 25, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  so life has gotten in the way and just now getting back to this..  I received the Sous Vide by USPS...  package was in good shape..  it was well packed and had no damage ... I briefly took it out of the box and looked it over ... It's a pretty sleek design .. Now all's I need to do is figure out how to use it and what to cook first .. Dunno when ether one of those is gonna happen ...
> 
> Let me ask...  Does it hurt the unit to play around with it out of the water...  kinda like a water heater..  don't want to run it without water in it as it will burn up the heat element...  same hold true for the sous vide ??


I try not to have the element exposed outside of liquid. The user manual may or may not say so, but I'd prefer to not risk burning the element.

Download the inkbird app if you haven't already and set it up on wifi.
It needs to be on a 2.4g network. It took me a few tries to get it on the network, just be patient. I'm no IT guru but I have better-than average experience. PM me if you need help, no promises other than I'll try.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 25, 2019)

S-met..  thanks for the offer...  my only problem with that is..  I don't own a cell phone...  just my house phone and this lap top..  LOL...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 25, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  so life has gotten in the way and just now getting back to this..  I received the Sous Vide by USPS...  package was in good shape..  it was well packed and had no damage ... I briefly took it out of the box and looked it over ... It's a pretty sleek design .. Now all's I need to do is figure out how to use it and what to cook first .. Dunno when ether one of those is gonna happen ...
> 
> Let me ask...  Does it hurt the unit to play around with it out of the water...  kinda like a water heater..  don't want to run it without water in it as it will burn up the heat element...  same hold true for the sous vide ??



Parts above stainless steel are not waterproof


----------



## dr k (Sep 26, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  so life has gotten in the way and just now getting back to this..  I received the Sous Vide by USPS...  package was in good shape..  it was well packed and had no damage ... I briefly took it out of the box and looked it over ... It's a pretty sleek design .. Now all's I need to do is figure out how to use it and what to cook first .. Dunno when ether one of those is gonna happen ...
> 
> Let me ask...  Does it hurt the unit to play around with it out of the water...  kinda like a water heater..  don't want to run it without water in it as it will burn up the heat element...  same hold true for the sous vide ??


 I'd use it only when the unit is in water. I have a tall 32oz glass mug I fill with 50/50 vinegar and water I clean the circulator in to remove calcification periodically (not in instructions.) I run it for 15 minutes at 140 and it's clean. Immediately dump and run in clean water a couple minutes to remove vinegar. When using I set the time to the highest setting 99hrs 99min. Set temp and press start. I use data at home so no wifi yet. I have set up the app and used it at another location with wifi. It won't work with the app at my parents house since ther wifi isn't 2.4g network. When using it wifi the wifi connection loss alarm is your power failure alarm as well so you can start it when power returns remotely with wifi app (not in instructions.) When not using app/wifi when the light turns green and beeps when set temp is reached, I start my phone's timer to match hours and minutes on the circulator so on long soaks if I return and the numbers match then no loss of electricity. Works great. Be careful removing SS sleeve as to not damage the plastic impeller, guiding it through the sleeve hole.


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 26, 2019)

congrats  JD 07
Let us know your thoughts when get operational.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2019)

dr k ...  That my friend is exactly why I choose SMF to be my "Guiding Light" ...  *Thanks *for all the tips and tricks that will help me (and others) tremendously ...  Easier to learn it by reading it first rather than trial and error..


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 26, 2019)

congrats jckdanls, nice gift there hope you enjoy!


----------

